# Experienced Surgical Coder needed (MULTY SPECIALTY)



## CLBLUE (Oct 28, 2013)

Experienced Surgical Coder needed (MULTY SPECIALTY) 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

LOOKING FOR A EXPERIENCED SURGICAL CODER MULTI SPECIALTY. THIS IS A REMOTE OR ONSITE POSITION. 

BURN
OBGYN
VASCULAR
TRAUMA 
CARDIOLOGY 
AND OTHERS


IF YOU ARE EXPERIENCED IN ALL OR SOME OF THESE AREAS PLEASE EMAIl YOUR RESUME FOR REVIEW TO
cblue@caduc.com 
casmus@caduc.com

Thank you


----------



## IndepCoder (Oct 28, 2013)

*Multi-specialty coder*

CASCC CODER Ready to work remotely. 

Contact me at 

florence.marsico@yahoo.com


----------



## KV.Shanthi (Oct 29, 2013)

*AAPC Certified CPC Coder (AAPC Trained Ob/Gyn Coder)*

Certified Ob/Gyn Coder - ready to work from home.  Please contact shanthi_kv@hotmail.co.in


----------



## Sukumaran (Oct 29, 2013)

*Certified CPC Coder*

Experienced coder in the following specialities:-
BURN
OBGYN
TRAUMA 
CARDIOLOGY

Seeking remote position and my email id is sukumaran12178@gmail.com


----------



## ReneeGillam CPMA CMOM CMC (Nov 13, 2013)

*I am open to all coding. I love to be challenged!*

Certified Medical Coder- Nephrology (Currently employed). Seeking Remote position.
renee.gillam@comcast.net

I am open to all coding. I love to be challenged!


----------

